# streachen von bestimmten zellen um bestimmte werte



## KampfY (2. September 2001)

moin leutz

erstmal kleinigkeiten zur page selber also:
ich hab ne stark gfx lastige page gebaut die komplett aus tables besteht. in der grossen inneren Zelle dieses tables befinden sich mehrere kleine news tables. da sie verschachtelung etwas umfangreicher ist stellts euch einfach so vor das ich einen table bestehend aus 3 zellen je links und rechts und einer grosse zelle in der mitte habe. die äusseren 3 zellen beinhalten grafiken für den rahmen. wenn jetzt der inhalt der grossen inneren zelle erweitert wird
ziehen sich die anderen zellen automatisch grösser. ich will allerdings nur das sich 2 gegenüberliegende zellen vom rahmen um eine feste höhe vergrösser (z.b. 75px) die anderen zellen jedoch ihre grösse behalten.

ich hoffe ich hab das jetzt net zu kompliziert gemacht 
also meine frage: gibt es eine möglichkeit zellen das "ziehen" zu verbieten und andere zellen nur um eine bestimmte px zahl wachsen zu lassen ?

an jedem der bis hier gekommen ist schon mal ein thx fürs lesen


----------



## Psyclic (3. September 2001)

hm das problem hatte ich auch schon superoft....musst halt am besten mal selbst ausprobieren...denke nicht das jemand mit deinem post VIEL anfangen kann


----------

